# Where to put SVN repository?



## rhimbo (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi folks,

I'm trying to create a SVN repository. Would someone kindly tell me the preferred location for this or any other "permanent" data store for some "optional" software? 

The SVN manual gives examples of repositories created in /var/svn/repos. But it seems that /var is not the right place as it is reserved or intended for "multi-purpose, log, temporary, transient and spool files" according to "man hier". 

My best guess is /usr/share/ but I'd like someone really "in the know" to tell me how to do it right!   


Many thanks,


----------



## aragon (Oct 11, 2009)

Probably /usr/local/svn or /usr/home/svn.


----------



## rocky (Oct 12, 2009)

@rhmino:  I often use /home/svn/ to setup my svn repository


----------



## rhimbo (Oct 12, 2009)

*Thanks for the replies*

Many thanks all for the replies...!


----------



## rambetter (Oct 16, 2009)

I realize that your post is already marked as "solved", but since I just finished setting up an SVN repository, I thought I'd share some findings.

If you install SVN from ports, it will likely create a script /usr/local/etc/rc.d/svnserve .  You might use this script if you want to use svnserve to allow remote users access to your repository, as was the case with me.  Well, the "stock" settings in this script:


```
....

# Set some defaults                                                             
svnserve_enable=${svnserve_enable:-"NO"}
svnserve_flags=${svnserve_flags:-"-d --listen-port=3690 --listen-host 0.0.0.0"}
svnserve_data=${svnserve_data:-"/home/svn/repos"}
svnserve_user=${svnserve_user:-"svn"}
svnserve_group=${svnserve_group:-"svn"}


....
```


So I decided to go with this standard and I created an svn user with home directory /home/svn , and the repository location is /home/svn/repos .


----------

